# Mise à jour de mon compte iTunes



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Novembre 2010)

Me voici avec ma nouvelle carte Visa. Mais je ne peux pas accéder à mon compte iTunes pour y changer mes nouvelles coordonnées bancaires.... 
Je ne peux pas aller sur mon compte car je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter.... 
"Accessing iTunes Store" en boucle, puis, plus rien...
Que faire?
Un fichier à virer?
Créer un autre compte? Quelles seront les conséquences sur mes sauvegardes et autres applis dans ma librairie iTunes?
Voici le post précédemment envoyé:
http://http://forums.macg.co/itunes/pas-de-carte-visa-valable-plus-de-maj-496132.html

Petit coup de gueule ce faisant. Je trouve quand même fort de café que je ne puisse plus faire les MAJ des applis achetées ou gratuites depuis que je rencontre ce problème. Sur l'iPhone, j'ai 15 Mises à Jour qui me tendent les bras, mais impossibles de les télécharger 
Devrais-je écrire à Steve?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Novembre 2010)

Problème résolu après un nombre certain d'essais et d'erreurs, puis j'ai fini par accéder à mon compte et j'ai pu changer les coordonnées de la nouvelle carte...


----------

